

A map on freemium business model - STW
http://wallen.typepad.com/wallen/2009/04/a-map-on-freemium-business-model.html

======
Luc
I am interested in freemium business models, but that Pearltrees gadget was
the most frustrating web experience I have had this year, once I got it to
work. It really made me long for a nice synopsis of a few paragraphs, with
neat hyperlinks to the relevant articles. It would have been very short, too,
considering how few nodes there are in the map. In fact, in all the text it
took him to explain how to use this map, he could have provided a better
overview, using late-90's tech invented at CERN.

~~~
Harkins
How did you get it to work? I got a screen that said "Loading" with animated
dots. Left it 20m while reading other tabs and came back to the same thing.

~~~
Luc
Got that in FF too. I ran it in IE, clicked through the error message (which I
probably get because I have a debugger installed) and off you go.

------
STW
Pearltrees works with flex so if you have a flash/flex blocker it may explain
the issues to read it.

The big advantages of Pearltrees is that it makes it very easy for me a) to
keep all the contents as I come across them, b) to organize them in a certain
order and c) to share them with one link so as to guide others through those
contents in the order I think subjectively is the one that makes most sense.
As jessep points out, it does allow to organize these contents in a structured
way which a list cannot do. Finally, I can discover other related contents
done by other pearltrees' users on the same topic, (i.e., users that cross my
map on a same web page notified by a yellow circle), and hence discover other
point of views on the topic.

Of course the tool can be improved and simplified. The team is working hard on
it and I'm sure it will get better. But it is already a very powerful tool for
my everyday web usage.

~~~
Luc
That is quite the endorsement. Would you like to disclose what your relation
to Pearltrees is?

~~~
STW
I think it's pretty clear from the text above that I'm part of Pearltrees (not
a tech guy though... hence "the team"). It's also clearly stated on my blog.
Some of the feedbacks above are very useful. There are bugs that we are
working on to avoid some of the issues stated above.

